

Internet of Things – FTC Staff Report [pdf] - akehrer
http://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/reports/federal-trade-commission-staff-report-november-2013-workshop-entitled-internet-things-privacy/150127iotrpt.pdf

======
akehrer
Transcript of the workshop:

[http://www.ftc.gov/sites/default/files/documents/public_even...](http://www.ftc.gov/sites/default/files/documents/public_events/internet-
things-privacy-security-connected-world/final_transcript.pdf)

Commissioner Wright's dissent:

[http://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_statements/...](http://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/public_statements/620701/150127iotjdwstmt.pdf)

